# tiger vs. teager



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the difference between a tiger grizzle and a teager. I know what a teager is, and have heard people talking about tiger grizzles. Are they the same?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, they are the same. Tiger grizzle is the technical term, and teager is a nickname. Mottle is also the same.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks Becky


----------

